# New Buckethead Les Paul Studio model



## AvantGuardian (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like this was a little bit under the radar at NAMM, but it was there. I dug up a few pics from around the net:

















Can't really find much on the specs. Looks like a satin finish, no binding and rosewood FB. Definitely appears to be 27" scale with larger body based on the photo with the other LPs in it.

Zzounds is showing preorder price of $1229, but no detailed specs. Nothing on the Gibson site yet either. I'm a big Buckethead fan but couldn't really afford his previous signature series. I'm tempted by this one a lot, but I have been buying an awful lot of gear lately.


----------



## Thep (Feb 8, 2011)

I would love it if the buttons weren't red. And the fingerboard was darker.


----------



## Kairos (Feb 8, 2011)

@ two kill switches. I never noticed that.

So this is just a more cost effective run of his sig? (not like anything from Gibson is cost effective)


----------



## AvantGuardian (Feb 8, 2011)

Kairos said:


> @ two kill switches. I never noticed that.
> 
> So this is just a more cost effective run of his sig? (not like anything from Gibson is cost effective)


 
Yeah, I think his original sig model (which I believe was a limited run and is somewhat hard to find now) was around $2500, so this is about half price. Doesn't look quite as nice without the ebony or the binding though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 8, 2011)

hot. love the look on those.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who cares about the buckethead? I want the silverburst explorer.


----------



## adrock (Feb 8, 2011)

if it wasn't so goddamn white it'd be like the perfect guitar for my playing style. either way, GAS.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 8, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Who cares about the buckethead? I want the silverburst explorer.



explorers are hideous


----------



## drmosh (Feb 8, 2011)

disregard, I am blind


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 8, 2011)

Do want. Who wants to give me $1300?


----------



## Murmel (Feb 8, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Who cares about the buckethead? I want the silverburst explorer.


Who cares about the explorer? I want the hot chick holding the guitar


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 8, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> explorers are hideous


----------



## Elijah (Feb 8, 2011)

Not very down with the double killswitch thing
Other than that, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## astm (Feb 8, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Who cares about the explorer? I want the hot chick holding the guitar


was about to say the same thing


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 8, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Who cares about the explorer? I want the hot chick holding the guitar


 

+2


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 8, 2011)

24 frets! About fucking time!

I've been waiting for Gibson to come out with a Les Paul with the proper number of frets. As for my opinion on Buckethead, well... look to the left.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 8, 2011)

i'm pretty sure the "real" BH sig was more than 2500, i think it was around 4k


----------



## themike (Feb 8, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm pretty sure the "real" BH sig was more than 2500, i think it was around 4k


 
Yeah, it was definietly in the 4-4,500 area. 

I think its an awesome guitar and well, if you use them, killswitches are fun. I'd probably have some sort of black binding (painted) put on it just to add more depth but I dig it.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 8, 2011)

I love Buckethead's original custom Les Paul the signature models were based on but why do companys like Gibson find it so difficult to make accurate signature model versions of people's guitars ?

Would it have really been that difficult to get a few sets of hardware powder-coated white ?

Rumour has it that BH's original Les Pauls (the white and the Cherry Sunburst ones) weren't even actually built by Gibson. They were both supposedly built by a custom builder and just painted at the Gibson CS where they added the Gibson logos for endorsement purposes apparently.


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 8, 2011)

misingonestring said:


>




I love you for two reasons.
1) Love Explorers.
2) The Dude.

OT
Would take the original any day. I have a rather strong dislike for rosewood fretboards if I can avoid them. Ebony and Maple are better IMO.
And the red buttons... bleh.


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stuff the guitars.... That chick is smoking!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 8, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


>



Smash=would


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 8, 2011)

The BH sig is pretty much the ONLY Gibson I would purchase and play. All because it's BH's sig.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 9, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Who cares about the buckethead? I want the silverburst explorer.


 
That's the new Deathklok Skwisgar siggie, I think.


----------



## ESP_0bsessed (Feb 9, 2011)

She is fucking gorgeous..Guitar aint to bad either


----------



## shogunate (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't dig blondes, but it's funny to me how in her hands it's very obviously a baritone scale 

Of course, I don't dig rosewoods either.....  Fail I do


----------



## BangandBreach (Feb 10, 2011)

Why two killswitches?


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 10, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That's the new Deathklok Skwisgar siggie, I think.



That would be cool.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 10, 2011)

BangandBreach said:


> Why two killswitches?



Because Bucket likes having two switches. He jumps back and forth between them all the time.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 10, 2011)

BangandBreach said:


> Why two killswitches?



Cause sometimes Buckethead hits both of them simultaneously.


Speaking of, why are people crying about red buttons? For christ sake, they're like 2".


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 10, 2011)

Neither of the Buckethead signature models really capture the minimalistic beauty of his original white les pauls.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 10, 2011)

You all can fight over the guitar.... I'll take the blonde


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 10, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> 24 frets! About fucking time!
> 
> I've been waiting for Gibson to come out with a Les Paul with the _proper number of frets_. As for my opinion on Buckethead, well... look to the left.



"Proper number of frets"

Wow, I slightly prefer two octave fingerboards but that just makes you sound like a douchebag.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 10, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> You all can fight over the guitar.... I'll take the blonde



Awesome...if you like hired-tits.


The guitar looks pretty lame, in my humble opinion.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 10, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> "Proper number of frets"
> 
> Wow, I slightly prefer two octave fingerboards but that just makes you sound like a douchebag.



It was a joke. 

Jheez...


----------



## AvantGuardian (Feb 10, 2011)

I feel like that guitar would look awesome with a birdseye maple fretboard with no inlays just to kind of complete the albino look. I've thought about ordering a Carvin like that, but the 27" scale is so much of what appeals to me about the Buckethead guitars.


----------



## stuz719 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a signature guitar. It suits Buckethead. It suits Gibson's commercial aims. It has featues I like, such as the killswitches. It has features I don't particularly care for, such as the all-white finish. 

I just can't get excited enough about it to think "if only it had x instead of y", because every guitar design, pretty much, is going to be a compromise between what I want, what the manufacturer wants, what is technically feasible, what is financially viable, what is legal (e.g. Brazilian rosewood, ivory) and what I can afford to pay for it.

Doubly so for signature models.


----------

